# [SOLVED] System gone nuts !



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Over the last couple of days , all has gone South, way South!!

When I boot up, the desktop background shows and I can log on to my home LAN. The first error message which pops up is shown
below:

CMMPU.exe

Access to specified device, path, or file is denied

Click OK and then this pops up:

Desktop

Could not load or run "cmmpu.exe" specified in WIN.INI
file. Make sure the file exists on you computer or remove
the reference to it in the WIN.INI file.

The file "cmmpu.exe" does in fact exist; located in the C=Media
directory as well as the Windows\System directory.

Click OK to get rid of that message and this pops up;

Application error

Cannot create system shell notification icon


Click OK to get rid of that message.

Icons begin to show up on the Desktop, except that 75% of 
them only show the Win logo instead of the normal graphic
associated with the program icon. 

The following programs will open (with normal icons):

Internet Explorer 6.0
Network Neighborhood
My Documents
My Computer

All other icons have the Win logo and will not open.

Tried opening programs from the Start--Programs menu. Nearly all of them are missing their appropriate icons and they also will not open (Ad-Aware, Norton A/V, ISS firewall , SpyBot). Have tried booting into Safe Mode, still no luck.

What do I need to do to get this fixed ????????

thanks
ray


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

click on start 
type *msconfig* press enter,
go to *win.ini* tab
there you will see a list of folders, the first one is *windows*, clik on the *plus / +* sign, 
write down what are listed there, and post to the forum.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, sysedit, enter, go to that tab to copy and paste


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

candy has got a sweet method


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

will post in a minute


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

OK, here is the requested WIN.INI file........

WIN98 SE----------------

[windows]
load=
NullPort=None
device=Canon i960,CJPDRV5C,USBPRN01
run=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe

[Desktop]
Wallpaper=(None)
TileWallpaper=1
WallpaperStyle=0

[intl]
iCountry=1
ICurrDigits=2
iCurrency=0
iDate=0
iDigits=2
iLZero=1
iMeasure=1
iNegCurr=0
iTime=0
iTLZero=0
s1159=AM
s2359=PM
sCountry=United States
sCurrency=$
sDate=/
sDecimal=.
sLanguage=enu
sList=,
sLongDate=dddd, MMMM dd, yyyy
sShortDate=M/d/yy
sThousand=,
sTime=:

[Fonts]

[Compatibility]
_3DPC=0x00400000
_BNOTES=0x224000
_LNOTES=0x00100000
ACAD=0x8000
ACT!=0x400004
ACROBAT=0x04000000
AD=0x10000000
ADW30=0x10000000
ALARMMGR=0x0040000
ALDSETUP=0x00400000
AMIPRINT=0x04000000
AMIPRO=0x04000010
APORIA=0x0100
APPROACH=0x0004
BALER=0x08000000
BMAPP=0x0004
CASMONEY=0x00200000
CAVOIDE=0x00200000
CCMAIL=0x00200000
CCMCWFY=0x80
CHARISMA=0x2000
CONFIG=0x00400000
CORELDRW=0x48000
CORELPNT=0x08000000
COSTAR=0x0004
CP=0x0040
CROSSTIE=0x00000400
DARCH=0x80
DESIGNER=0x00002000
DIRECTOR=0x00800000
DPLANNER=0x00200000
DRAW=0x2000
DS40=0x8000
DTWIN20=0x00000400
EAP=0x0004
ED=0x00010000
EXCEL=0x1000
EXPASTRO=0x04000000
EXTYPWND=0x00200000
FAXVIEW=0x04000000
FAXWORKS=0x00000400
FH4=0x00E08000
FLW2=0x8000
FMPRO=0x00200000
FREEHAND=0x8000
FULLTEXT=0x20000000
GIFTMAKE=0x20000000
GUIDE=0x1000
HDW=0x04800000
HGW=0x8000
HGW2EXE=0x8000
HGW3EXE=0x8000
HJDRAW=0x00400000
IDAPICFG=0x00400000
IDRAW=0x04008000
ILLUSTRATOR=0x8000
IMPROV2=0x00000000
INFOCENT=0x04000000
INSIGHT=0x00000400
INSTAL1=0x00400000
INSTALL=0x00400000
INTERMIS=0x10000000
IS20INST=0x00000000
IVIHEALT=0x00400000
JEOPARDY=0x00200000
JW=0x00000000
KALOAD2=0x00400000
KEYCAD=0x8000
LE_ADMIN=0x00400000
LUI=0x20000000
MAILSPL=0x10000000
MAKER=0x00200000
MAPS1=0x04008022
MATH=0x00000001
MAVIS=0x00200000
MCOURIER=0x0800
MFWIN20=0x02000000
MILESV3=0x1000
MILESV40=0x4
MOZART=0x40000000
MSARTIST=0x00100000
MSBHUMAN=0x4
MSREMIND=0x10000000
MVIEWER2=0x40200000
MYINV=0x00200000
MYST=0x08000000
NAFTA1=0x4008022
NBAMW4V4=0x04000000
NETSET2=0x0100
NOTES=0x200000
NOTSHELL=0x0001
OPERATOR=0x02000000
OUTPOST=0x00000000
OWLAPP=0x00400000
PACKRAT=0x0800
PAINTER=0x00000000
PAWC8DC3=0x00400000
PAWIN=0x4
PEACHW=0x04800004
PIXIE=0x0040
PLANIT=0x0004
PLANNER=0x2000
PLUS=0x1000
PM4=0xA000
PM5APP=0x8000
PP4=0x00000000
PR2=0x2000
PRINTHLP=0x0004
QAPLUSW=0x0004
QLIIFAX=0x00400000
QUAKE=0x80
QW=0x08000000
RELAY=0x20000000
REM=0x8022
RR2CD=0x00200000
RX=0x00000400
RXL=0x00000400
SETUP=0x00000000
SIDEKICK=0x0004
SLEEPER=0x10000000
SOL=0x00400000
SPCB=0x04008000
SPORTJEP=0x00200000
SPWIN20=0x00400000
ST2=0x4008022
STRAUSS=0x40000000
STRAV=0x40000000
SCHUBERT=0x40000000
SSBWIN=0x00200000
SWCWIN=0x00800004
TCVWIN=0x00200000
TCW=0x00400000
TCWIN=0x0004
TERRAIN=0x00400000
TISETUP=0x00200000
TL6=0x08000000
TME=0x0100
TMSWIN=0x20000000
TMTWIN=0x00200000
TMTWINCD=0x00200000
TOUCHUP=0x00400000
TURBOTAX=0x00080000
VB=0x0200
VEWINFIL=0x00400000
VISIO=0x00000004
VISIOHM=0x00000004
VISION=0x0040
W4GL=0x4000
W4GLR=0x4000
WGW=0x00440000
WIN2WRS=0x1210
WINCIM=0x4
WINLINK=0x20000000
WINPHONE=0x0004
WINSIM=0x2000
WINTACH=0x00200000
WORDSCAN=0x02200000
WPWINFIL=0x00000006
WPWIN60=0x00000400
WPWIN61=0x02000400
WSETUP=0x00200000
XPRESS=0x00000008
ZETA01=0x00400000
ZIFFBOOK=0x00200000
NOTIFIER=0x400000

[Compatibility32]
CLWORKS=0x00A00000
MCAD=0x00600000
PHOTOSHP=0x00208000
PODW=0x00200000
SPSSWIN=0x00200000
TYPSTRY2=0x00200000
V32VM20=0x02000000
VISIO=0x00000000
VISIOHM=0x00000000
WINPHONE=0x00000004
WRDART32=0x00400000
SHELL=0x80000000
USTATION=0x80000000

[Compatibility95]
CHAOS OV=0x80000000
CONF=0x00000002
MSDEV=0x00000002
IMAGE32=0x80000000
INST32=0x80000000
CPAL=0x00000002

[ModuleCompatibility]
ACEROOBE=0x0004
AIRNFM=0x0002
ALDNCD=0x0002
AMRES=0x0002
ATM=0x0002
ARCHANGEL=0x0002
CSNOV=0x0002
DEFDEMO=0x0002
DIBWND=0x0002
DIB=0x0002
DS=0x0001
EMLIB=0x0002
EMSAVE=0x0002
FH4=0x0002
GEDIT=0x0002
GEORGE=0x0002
GVBSETUP=0x0002
HRWCD=0x0002
ISLFAXPR=0x0002
KIDDESK=0x0002
KIDSTYPE=0x0000
KNPS=0x0002
LIONKING=0x0002
MAUI_DRV=0x0002
MGXWMF=0x0002
MEMMAP=0x0002
MSARTIST=0x0002
MSCRWRTR=0x0002
MSCUISTF=0x0001
MVIEWER2=0x0002
MWAVSCAN=0x0002
MYINV=0x0002
OLESVR=0x0002
PDOXWIN=0x0002
PLANIT=0x0002
PP3=0x0002
PP4=0x0002
PPPP=0x0002
PXDSRV2=0x0002
REVIEWRT=0x0002
ROULETTE=0x0002
RRIRJ=0x0002
RR1=0x0002
RR2CD=0x0002
STL_DLG=0x0002
TECO=0x0001
TER=0x0002
TLW0LOC=0x0002
TMSWIN=0x0002
USA=0x0002
VOICE=0x0002
WFXVIEW=0x0004
WINFORM=0x0002
WPWIN61=0x0002

[TrueType]
FontSmoothing=0

[mci extensions]
mid=Sequencer
rmi=Sequencer
wav=waveaudio
avi=AVIVideo
cda=CDAudio
aif=MPEGVideo
aifc=MPEGVideo
aiff=MPEGVideo
au=MPEGVideo
m1v=MPEGVideo
m3u=MPEGVideo
midi=Sequencer
mov=MPEGVideo
mp2=MPEGVideo
mp3=MPEGVideo
mpa=MPEGVideo
mpe=MPEGVideo
mpeg=MPEGVideo
mpg=MPEGVideo
mpv2=MPEGVideo
qt=MPEGVideo
snd=MPEGVideo
asf=MPEGVideo2
asx=MPEGVideo2
ivf=MPEGVideo2
lsf=MPEGVideo2
lsx=MPEGVideo2
mp2v=MPEGVideo
wax=MPEGVideo2
wvx=MPEGVideo2
wm=MPEGVideo2
wma=MPEGVideo2
wmv=MPEGVideo2
wmx=MPEGVideo2
wpl=MPEGVideo2

[MCICompatibility]
QTWVideo=0x0001
MCIXSND=0x0001
GDAnim=0x0001

[mciavi]

[Desktop_Shell]
Current=Win

[Pscript.Drv]
ATMWorkaround=1

[Ports]
LPT1:=
LPT2:=
LPT3:=
COM1:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM2:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM3:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM4:=9600,n,8,1,x
FILE:=

[embedding]
Package=Package,Package,packager.exe,picture
midfile=MIDI Sequence,MIDI Sequence,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe /mid,picture
SoundRec=Wave Sound,Wave Sound,C:\WINDOWS\sndrec32.exe,picture
mplayer=Media Clip,Media Clip,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe,picture
Wordpad.Document.1=WordPad Document,WordPad Document,C:\PROGRA~1\ACCESS~1\WORDPAD.EXE,picture
Imaging.Document=Image Document,Image Document,C:\WINDOWS\KodakImg.Exe,picture
WangImage.Document=Image Document,Image Document,C:\WINDOWS\KodakImg.Exe,picture
avifile=Video Clip,Video Clip,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe /avi,picture

[Devices]
Broderbund PDF Creator=acpdf206,LPT1:
Canon i960=CJPDRV5C,USBPRN01

[PrinterPorts]
Broderbund PDF Creator=acpdf206,LPT1:,15,45
Canon i960=CJPDRV5C,USBPRN01,15,45

[Sounds]
SystemDefault=,

[MCI Extensions.BAK]
aif=MPEGVideo
aifc=MPEGVideo
aiff=MPEGVideo
au=MPEGVideo
m1v=MPEGVideo
m3u=MPEGVideo
midi=MPEGVideo
mov=MPEGVideo
mp2=MPEGVideo
mp3=MPEGVideo
mpa=MPEGVideo
mpe=MPEGVideo
mpeg=MPEGVideo
mpg=MPEGVideo
mpv2=MPEGVideo
qt=MPEGVideo
snd=MPEGVideo
asf=MPEGVideo2
asx=MPEGVideo2
ivf=MPEGVideo2
lsf=MPEGVideo2
lsx=MPEGVideo2
mp2v=MPEGVideo
wax=MPEGVideo2
wvx=MPEGVideo2
wm=MPEGVideo2
wma=MPEGVideo2
wmv=MPEGVideo2
wmx=MPEGVideo2
wpl=MPEGVideo2

[FontSubstitutes]
Helv=MS Sans Serif
Tms Rmn=MS Serif
Times=Times New Roman
Helvetica=Arial
MS Shell Dlg=MS Sans Serif
MS Shell Dlg 2=MS Sans Serif
Monotype.com=Andale Mono

[Mail]
MAPI=1
MAPIX=1

[WinZip]
Note-1=This section is required only to install the optional WinZip Internet Browser Support build 0231.
Note-2=Removing this section of the win.ini will have no effect except preventing installation of WinZip Internet Browser Support build 0231.
win32_version=6.3-7.0

[extensions]
ZIP=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ZIP
LZH=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.LZH
ARJ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ARJ
ARC=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ARC
TAR=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TAR
TAZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TAZ
TGZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TGZ
TZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TZ
GZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.GZ
Z=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.Z
CAB=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.CAB
UU=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.UU
UUE=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.UUE
XXE=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.XXE
B64=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.B64
HQX=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.HQX
BHX=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.BHX
MIM=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.MIM

[programs]
AUpdate.exe=C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe

[DrawDib]
pnpdrvr.drv 1024x768x16(565 0)=37,5,5,5

thanks
ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

run=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe

You said that file is indeed in the c:\windows\system directory?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have to run, but try editing win.ini and place a ;
in front of that line.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

yep, as well as in the C-Media directory

ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

editing WIN.INI took care of the "cmmpu" problem.....

everything else remains screwed up!!

ray


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

quick question, 
do you find any icon (of a program) missing from your task bar?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If this just happened in the last few days, perhaps a 

scanreg/restore
from a c: prompt will take you back to happier times?


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor.......

Yep..... three !


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

what are they, can you name them?


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

AcaCandy.....

Did a registry restore and got back all the icons
and functionality......

THANKS to you and Sponsor for your assistance !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor......

ISS's BlackIce (firewall)
Norton System Works 2002
Cookie Pal

Plus -2- more that I didn't pay attention to:

MusicMatch
HyperSnap DX

thanks
ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great, thanks for letting us know. Scanreg restore is a God Send. I keep mine at 15 dates, just in case I mess up more than 5 restarts


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

AcaCandy......

NOT SOLVED !!


Shut down the machine and then rebooted and found
that some of the icons on the desktop were again missing
their normal "graphics", being replaced by the Win logo.

From the Start-Programs menu, nearly all icons were 
missing their "graphics". None would open, same for the
desktop icons (with/without proper icons).

Did run Spybot after I did the Scanreg /restore. Nothing
was found.

Norton found nothing either.

Something is lurking deep in the system.....any ideas.

thanks
ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Download hijack this and post a scanlog.

Keep that copy of scanreg restore safe though.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

back shortly


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 2:45:57 PM, on 2/20/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\RAPAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PCI AUDIO APPLICATIONS\MIXER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTHERBOARD MONITOR 5\MBM5.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CRYSTALCONTROL\CRYSTALCONTROL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
D:\TEMP5\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.accessgulfcoast.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7559B76E-0222-4d77-9499-CCE9EB4EDC2F} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\TOOLBAND.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] C:\Program Files\PCI Audio Applications\Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBM 5] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTHERBOARD MONITOR 5\MBM5.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OWCCardbusTray] ocbtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadBlackD] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RapApp] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\RAPAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CrystalControl] C:\PROGRAM FILES\CRYSTALCONTROL\CRYSTALCONTROL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClockEx] D:\PROGRAM FILES\TCLOCKEX\TCLOCKEX.EXE
O4 - Startup: BlackICE PC Protection.lnk = C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\blackice.exe
O4 - Startup: Cookie Pal.lnk = C:\Program Files\CPal\CPal.exe
O4 - Startup: HyperSnap-DX 5.lnk = C:\Program Files\HyperSnap-DX 5\HprSnap5.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = D:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\pmremind.exe
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to K995.lnk = D:\Program Files\K9--Tardis\K995.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &Block List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\suppress.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Maintain Block List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\maintain.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: AdShield Option &Settings... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\settings.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &Exclude List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\restrict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37897.783587963

THANKS,

ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There is a newer version of Hijack This, please download that one.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:23:48 PM, on 2/20/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\RAPAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PCI AUDIO APPLICATIONS\MIXER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTHERBOARD MONITOR 5\MBM5.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CRYSTALCONTROL\CRYSTALCONTROL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
D:\TEMP5\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.accessgulfcoast.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7559B76E-0222-4d77-9499-CCE9EB4EDC2F} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\TOOLBAND.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] C:\Program Files\PCI Audio Applications\Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBM 5] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTHERBOARD MONITOR 5\MBM5.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OWCCardbusTray] ocbtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadBlackD] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RapApp] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ISS\BLACKICE\RAPAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CrystalControl] C:\PROGRAM FILES\CRYSTALCONTROL\CRYSTALCONTROL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClockEx] D:\PROGRAM FILES\TCLOCKEX\TCLOCKEX.EXE
O4 - Startup: BlackICE PC Protection.lnk = C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\blackice.exe
O4 - Startup: Cookie Pal.lnk = C:\Program Files\CPal\CPal.exe
O4 - Startup: HyperSnap-DX 5.lnk = C:\Program Files\HyperSnap-DX 5\HprSnap5.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = D:\Program Files\Broderbund\PrintMaster\pmremind.exe
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to K995.lnk = D:\Program Files\K9--Tardis\K995.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &Block List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\suppress.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Maintain Block List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\maintain.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: AdShield Option &Settings... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\settings.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &Exclude List... - C:\PROGRA~1\ADSHIELD\ADSHIELD\restrict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37897.783587963

Should note that the above shows BlackIce with -2- processes
running but doing a C-A-D, does not show them...also, the icon for the program , which is normally loaded in the systray, is not there either .

thanks
ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Need to leave for about a half-hour.....

ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - Startup: Shortcut to K995.lnk = D:\Program Files\K9--Tardis\K995.exe

Out of curiosity, what is that?


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a client (?) file tieing back to a time sync program on my
main computer.....have been using it for several years..

ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.kaska.demon.co.uk/tardis.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let me see who I can find to assist with a log.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

ok


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

> Cannot create system shell notification icon


by now you only get this error message, I guess.

all I can suggest you is, to do a reinstall (after un-installing) of those programs that lost their icons on *task bar*.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor....

Actually, I haven't gotten that error message since doing
the scanreg /restore move.....there are a fewer number of
icons on the desktop that are screwed up, but nearly all
of the programs accessable thru the Start-Programs menu
can not be started as their icons are messed up.

Tried to do another scanreg /restore, but got a "failed" 
error message.

It looks like I might as well just FDISK and then install
from the Win CD and format and reinstall everything. Trying
to correct the problem, whatever it is, does not appear to
be a viable solution (or best use of time).

Thanks
Ray


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

what are the problems that you have now?


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor.....

Mainly, icons that sport the Win logo instead of their
normal graphic....along with this, programs associated
with those icons will not open, either from the desktop
or from the Start-Programs menu. I estimate that approx.
90% of the programs will not open.

In addition, there are several icons in the systray that
are absent. After running HiJack This, it showed a couple
of processes running that were the same as those 
programs whose icon was missing from the systray,
could not be opened by clicking on the program icon
and were not shown by doing a C-A-D.

Additionally, I can open MSCONFIG and make changes
under the STARTUP tab , click APPLY and after a reboot,
the changes don't take affect.

Looking back, I can only think of one event that may
have triggered all of this crap. I did a WinUpdate and 
downloaded one of the latest critical updates to Win98
and/or IE6, as well as download a C-Media sound card
driver "update". The "cmmpu.exe" (see beginning of 
posts) error message started thereafter. The download
files from the MS site are of the same date and size as
what was on the harddrive already. Only thing it seems
to have done was to have stuck them in the WIN\SYS
directory instead of "updating" the same named files
in the C-MEDIA directory and changing the "RUN=" path
in WIN.INI.

The icons missing their normal graphics also began after
these downloads so I have to believe something is 
amiss with one of the Win98 / IE6 updates.

thanks
ray


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

said your antivirus is inactive , right?
get a scan from
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm

uninstall sound card driver, uninstall windows and IE patches through control panel / add-remove programs.

then try a windows update. from
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

give some information about the files that you suspect as the patches and updates of IE and Widows.

In the windows update site, you can see your updates are sucessfull or not.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor.........

The link to pandasoftware does not work. Should be------
---- http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan_principal.htm

Did the scan and came back clean.

Can't uninstall any windows/IE patches as the Add/Remove
icon in Control Panel is dead; get " Access to specified device,
path or file is denied" error message. ALL icons under Control
Panel return the same error message.

Windows update link should be-----

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp

That's where I got the updates ( Q831167 , Q832894 , and the
C-Media Driver ) from. Checked the "History" link and it does
not show any updates since 11/03, which is incorrect. Neither
does it show any needed updates.

About the only things that are accessible are IE, My Computer and My Documents. Have tried copying some "exe" files from 
another system to the troubled one and they will not function.
HiJack This was one that did manage to execute, but only from
from My Documents folder. On the Desktop, it's dead.

thanks
ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The programs you are trying to run, are they on a different hard drive? Is the path to them correct?


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

-1- drive, partitioned c,d,e,f

Makes no difference what partition the programs are on.

Paths are correct.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If the programs were installed after the scanreg restore date, they will need to be reinstalled in order to work.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

they were installed prior to the scanreg move


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

For what it may be worth, attached is the "BootLog.txt"
file .

The only "failed" item I could find was : [0015996f] sdvxd

Additionally, from one of my other systems, I deleted all 
temp files and cookies on the troubled system. Rebooted
but no change.

Ran CoolWeb Shredder from a floppy and let it fix what
it found. Rebooted but no change

thanks
ray


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

at the start>run type

1. *rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL sysdm.cpl*
press enter

2. *rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL desk.cpl*
press enter

post back the results you get
__________________________
sory about those bad links.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

also, to get the add / remove software of the control panel
type this at command prompt
control appwiz.cpl


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor......

Get the following error message for both entries-------

RunDLL

Error in Shell32.dll
Missing entry: Controll_RUNDLL


For "controll appwiz.cpl" , the following-----

Brings up the Add/Remove Programs Properties window !!!


However, none of the recent MS updates that were installed are 
listed .


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *If the programs were installed after the scanreg restore date, they will need to be reinstalled in order to work. *


To be clear, not the actual date you did the restore, for example yesterday or Saturday, the date of the restore file itself, be it a week, or two weeks ago........


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

let's try replacing the shell32.dll,
take your windows 98 se CD,
insert it in the drive
click on the start button
then run
then type *sfc*
press enter.
tick extract a file from the installation disk (the second option)
type the name *shell32.dll*
click start
to back up from : D:\win98
save in : c:\windows\system
click ok
you have to restart and you will be propted to do so,

post back the results


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

AcaCandy........

Programs have been on the drive for at least -1- year,
all operating as they should. The furtherest restore date
was approx. -2- weeks ago.

thanks

ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor.........

Shell32.dll is in a "zipped" folder on the WIN98 SE CD and
the WinZip executable is out of order , as is just about any
other .exe file.

SO, stuck the SE disk in another system and extracted the
Shell32.dll file to a floppy. Stuck the floppy in the troubled
machine and copied it to the Windows\System directory,
overwriting what was there.

Also , when running the SFC command, I let it do a scan to
see what, if any, files were corrupt. Only thing listed was
setupx.dll.

Unzipped each .cab folder but nothing there for "setupx.dll"
nor for anything with setup and a single character following
it. There were , I think , -2- with several characters following
setup.

Rebooted , no change.

thanks
ray


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let me toss in my 2 cents worth here.
Let's try running the Exefix tool 
ExeFix08 http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

assume that you have got through the replacing of, .dll file.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Sponsor........

Yep, got it extracted from the WinSE disc and copied
to Windows\System.....however, no change.

Tried NiteHawks suggestion and all is good now !!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Good news!! :up:


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

NiteHawk........

Congratulations !!! 

That little program got all the .exe's to working. Had
to make new shortcuts for the ones on the desktop to
get the graphics back to normal though.

Thanks

ray


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

NP Glad to hear your pc is back to normal.


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks to ::

AcaCandy

Sponsor

NiteHawk

for all of the time and suggestions which were
contributed to solving my troubles. 

THANKS !!!!!!!!

ray


----------



## scsisys (Oct 30, 2003)

NiteHawk.......

Currently using the following::::

IE6 & OE6
Norton System Works 2002
Spybot Search & Destroy
AdAware
Spyware Blaster
CoolWeb Shredder
Cookie Pal
ISS (BlackIce Defender) s/w firewall
Using a router/firewall
MailWasher Pro


What, if any, idea(s) do you have as to what may have
caused the problem ???

Is there anything that can be used to possibly defend
against what happened to my system ???

Once everything got back to normal, I was able to run
all of the above and all came back negative.

Thanks
ray


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*whew* Let me mark this one solved! What a long road. Thanks NH, owe you one


----------

